# enid lake



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone here rode the enid lake bottoms in ms? Im trying to figure out where to park and where to ride. Thanks for any info


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have before. We usually ride at sardis lake bottoms but went to enid one time. We just followed the road and it takes you to a dead end at the beginning of the trails and that's where we parked.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

cool thanks! which place is better to ride?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I ride both. There is a lot more people that ride enid then sardis. Both are fun. Just make sure to have helmets, the rangers can be bad at sardis. Mostly around hayes crossing and at holiday lodge. its not too bad at enid, but I'd still have a helmet handy.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

wth? theres a off road helmet law in ms???


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

is the water low enough to ride yet ?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

No helmet law, they just want more money. I keep mine on my bike so I can put it on real quick. I don't wear it while I'm riding. The lakes are both down low enough to ride. Don't need a snorkel yet to cross the creeks.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hey thanks for the info, Im gonna try one of the places out this weekend I think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think brute650i rides there some


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Personally I think Sardis is better but that's just me. And we never wear helmets at Sardis. Every time the ranger has stopped us they just say wear helmets next time. Sardis is barely low enough to ride. Last weekend we planned to go riding but the water was up enough to go boating so that's what we did. But you can still ride their!


----------

